# Screwed up all my user accounts



## ilemur (Aug 25, 2010)

I have tried updating my system to 8.1. But as it was my first time i didn't pay attention to mergemaster output. Now i have an empty passwd file with no user/group accounts and no backup ( Is there any solution to this?


----------



## yoshisakan (Aug 25, 2010)

I'd try running sysinstall and recreate an account. If the files still exist, maybe it will relink them?


----------



## Beastie (Aug 25, 2010)

Check /var/backups.


----------



## da1 (Aug 26, 2010)

[CMD=""]freebsd-update rollback[/CMD] maybe ?


----------



## anomie (Aug 26, 2010)

ilemur said:
			
		

> I have tried updating my system to 8.1. But as it was my first time i didn't pay attention to mergemaster output.



From what major / minor version -> 8.1? What steps did you follow to upgrade your system? 

This may not help you at the moment, but it is important to back up /etc _before_ running mergemaster. 

Simple as: `# tar cfz /etc.old.tgz /etc`


----------

